# Insulating 22" Weber for cold weather



## bbq4beginnersuk (Sep 26, 2016)

As winter approaches, I am thinking of the best way to insulate my Weber kettle.
I have looked in the archives and not found any actual insulation methods.
I have been advised on another forum to maybe try a cardboard wardrobe that people use when moving home, which may work and maybe put a welders blanket or something similar on the inside as a liner.
Does anyone else have any suggestions for my Weber kettle? 
Thanks.
PS i am in the U.K.


----------



## bbq4beginnersuk (Sep 26, 2016)

I found this but it looks like the guys that posted this no longer make them












IMG_0500.PNG



__ bbq4beginnersuk
__ Sep 26, 2016








BBQ4beginnersUK said:


> As winter approaches, I am thinking of the best way to insulate my Weber kettle.
> I have looked in the archives and not found any actual insulation methods.
> I have been advised on another forum to maybe try a cardboard wardrobe that people use when moving home, which may work and maybe put a welders blanket or something similar on the inside as a liner.
> Does anyone else have any suggestions for my Weber kettle?
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2016)

I think a welders blanket is probably the best option.

Al


----------



## hiram123 (Sep 27, 2016)

I know this sounds weird, get you some header (as in cars maniflod) insulating tape., it comes in a 3" wide roll.with a sticky back. They use it to keep heat from exhaust manifolds and headers off of engine components under the hood, you can touch the header or exhaust manifold with your hand at high heat so one would assume it keeps the heat in, just a thought.


----------



## smokinmp (Sep 27, 2016)

I agree with SmokinAl a welders blanket should work well. Keep us up to date. 
Us NE guys would love to know how it works out
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2016)

How cold does it get where you live? I run mine in 20f and lower with no issues. Wind is more of an issue than the cold in my opinion. Welder blankets work if you really think you need something.  A box made with rigid insulation works good too.


----------



## bbq4beginnersuk (Sep 28, 2016)

It can get below zero and yes pretty windy too. I'm gonna get some chip board and join it together to make 4 walls and a lid , this should help with the wind. I've picked up a welders blanket as a back up too. I'm all set for winter cooking


----------



## cksteele (Sep 28, 2016)

3/8 inch fiber tec insulation with a reflective  aluminium  coating you can find it at some hardware  stores. you can also buy rolls  of it from automotive suppliers heat shield insulation  its usually called.  there are many types of Fiberglas insulation just make sure it is rated for like high temps  1000 degrees  and its got a reflective metal coating


----------



## bbq4beginnersuk (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks, maybe something like this?












IMG_0521.PNG



__ bbq4beginnersuk
__ Sep 28, 2016








cksteele said:


> 3/8 inch fiber tec insulation with a reflective  aluminium  coating you can find it at some hardware  stores. you can also buy rolls  of it from automotive suppliers heat shield insulation  its usually called.  there are many types of Fiberglas insulation just make sure it is rated for like high temps  1000 degrees  and its got a reflective metal coating


----------



## cksteele (Sep 28, 2016)

BBQ4beginnersUK said:


> Thanks, maybe something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes stuff like that   you can use that in conjunction with making a wind breaker around the smoker  you should have no issues  im in Canada and use a similar setup  at times in the winter and ive never had issues  holding temp even  when its -10-20 degrees


----------



## bbq4beginnersuk (Sep 28, 2016)

Great I will go with something like that when it cools down more. I will post a pic of what I come up with . Thanks for your advice .


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm sorry, but if it's -10 to 20 degree's and windy out I'm not firing up my smoker. I love smoked food but this old body will just pull something smoked out of the freezer. More power to you guys.


----------

